

Show HN: EasyFridge – Subscription Grocery Delivery. No Thinking Required. - MediaSquirrel
http://myeasyfridge.com/?utm_campaign=showhn

======
MediaSquirrel
If you have questions, you can talk to us directly in live chat:
[https://www.hipchat.com/gUlKxkAKq](https://www.hipchat.com/gUlKxkAKq)

------
jareds
As a blind person this looks like a good service. Unfortunately since I am
single I only need to shop about once every two weeks. I don’t want to have to
think about what needs to be ordered every week and add something to a list
even if I don’t need it immediately. I’d be better off finding someone on
Craigslist to do my shopping for me twice a month and save some money over the
$120 this service would cost me.

~~~
myblake
Thanks for the feedback jareds, we've heard from a few folks that weekly is
too much for them and will definitely consider changing it in the future, for
now we've optimized the service for simplicity rather than trying to address
every possible use case.

Slightly different question, was the website accessible to you as a blind
person?

~~~
jareds
I could read the information on the site and find out that I'm not in the
delivery area. If it is possible to sign up and use most of the site without
actually getting a delivery I will gift it a try in the next couple days. If
that isn't possible but you have a test version I could look at I'd be willing
to do that. Feel free to email me at joesmth766 at gmail period com.

